# Tube Worm?



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

Not sure what this is but I have probaly 30-40 of them growing all over the underneath of some of my rocks? Any ideas?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Pineapple sponge.No problems from them,they are filter feeders(eat what is in water column).


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Pineapple sponge.No problems from them,they are filter feeders(eat what is in water column).


ALSO do these come in ORANGE color? I have an orange one about that size...do they feed on phytoplankton and photosynthesis?////


----------

